# Understanding dog "signals"



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

This is the book that I really like for dog body language. Brenda Aloff is fantastic:

http://www.amazon.com/Canine-Body-L...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1264858677&sr=8-1

I have both this one and Turid's and I think Brenda's is better for overall body language.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks, that looks like just what I'm looking for! A sort of photographic guide to body language.

I like Turid's book, but I did find it somewhat hard to take some of the info and apply it to the dogs in my life. Plus of course the book I have by her only focuses on calming signals, where I'm looking for how to read other signals as well!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for that info, AgilityIG. I found the calming signals hard to follow, probably because Teddy is still a puppy, and I don't really give him (or any other dog, for that matter) any reason to feel that he needs to calm me down. So I couldn't really relate to it, although I'm sure it's a good book when it applies.


----------

